# Hiya peeps!



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined this evening you luvly lot, interested in rag top Merlin Purple TT's with BBS LM's slammed :?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Happy car hunting, you'll do well to find one in that color never mind with the mods you want though. I like your thinking though it would be a stunning looking car! 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Morning, purple rag tops are like the best haha!!! with the right rims 

How much u wanting to spend?

Shell


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Dubtastic, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

shell said:


> Morning, purple rag tops are like the best haha!!! with the right rims
> 
> How much u wanting to spend?
> 
> Shell


Hiya,

Upto £10,000 sweetheart, i have seen a 225, 2003, not sure on milage with Special edition recaro pole position audi interior for £5,995, my daily is a MK2 Golf which is heavly modified, was thinking of an engine conversion to an V6 R32 charged or just by a second car to use as a daily.

Quick question if you remove the roll over hoops, if this can be done, will it invalidate the MOT???

Thanx for the warm welcome.

Kind regards


----------



## esheldon (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum x


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

esheldon said:


> Welcome to the forum x


Hiya sweetheart xXx


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Not sure, never been asked that one before. I would think you would be ok as the likes of A4 cab do not have them.


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Not sure, never been asked that one before. I would think you would be ok as the likes of A4 cab do not have them.


Thanx John, just for cosmetic purposes they look horrible i feel, stupid question but are they required or needed to support the roof or is there a structual issue removing them, do they just unbolt ????

Regards


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

They do not support the roof and they do just un bolt, there will be 2 holes either side in the plastic trims behind the seats that will need something doing, not sure what though!


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> They do not support the roof and they do just un bolt, there will be 2 holes either side in the plastic trims behind the seats that will need something doing, not sure what though!


Thanx for that John, i feel a nice billet ally bung may be just the ticket.

Or cut n reweld the hoop to be inline with the seat, it's just they stick up to far.

Regards


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yo, welcome.
Why dont you look for a 3.2 purple ragtop, instead of going throught he pain of the conversion.
The TT uses the mk5 3.2 engine and is difficult to convert to a charged system due to the headlight system but it is possible if you change from xenon to halogen headlights as this will give more room in the bay.
Steve


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I've sent u a pm


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Yo, welcome.
> Why dont you look for a 3.2 purple ragtop, instead of going throught he pain of the conversion.
> The TT uses the mk5 3.2 engine and is difficult to convert to a charged system due to the headlight system but it is possible if you change from xenon to halogen headlights as this will give more room in the bay.
> Steve


That's exactly my point, i have the MK2 Golf booked into the body shop for some work and a check over, if the shell is not worthy of the transplant then it was either a R32 Golf or as you say the V6 TT, but then the standard trim TT is 250 bhp and a 225 1.8T will tune above that so why bother, apart from the sound of a V6 yum yum.

The other thing is insurance would be extra on the MK2 Golf by £200 and road tax stays the same say £270 ish per annum.

If i choose the TT or Mk4 Golf and keep the MK2 as is then NCB is only valid on one car say the Mk2 Golf and the extra insurance on say a TT would be £700 plus £450 road tax so costing an extra £1,000 a year.

5 years of ownership of the converted Mk2 Golf would pay for itself nearly so to speak, but one two things are converstion would only be front wheel drive and genuine parts on the MK2 Golf are a real problem, by the way i have an agreed value on the car currently.

What to do????????? lol


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

shell said:


> I've sent u a pm


OMG it's my lucky day  lol thanx hun i'll have a look now xXx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like Shell has sorted you with some interesting news..

The V6 TT DSG is the same road tax as a 1.8T.
The V6 can be mapped to 275 bhp and 310lb/ft with a Revo map.
The V6 has a better voice.
Steve


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

shell said:


> I've sent u a pm


Sweetheart, i can't send you a response as it say's the following;

Compose message

We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature.

But im interested so we need to chat huni, thanx for the pm and i understand.

Best regards and i have added you as a friend hope you don't mind xXx


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I think its due to being newly registered............... i think, think u need to post abit more to reply to messages :lol:


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

shell said:


> I think its due to being newly registered............... i think, think u need to post abit more to reply to messages :lol:


You on FB hun?

I'm Peter Welsh Dj Dubz we can chat then :?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Shell's car is beautiful - just like Shell!


----------



## Dubtastic (Nov 14, 2011)

2sprintfast said:


> Shell's car is beautiful - just like Shell!


awww, [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Hope you get the car you want but....

The hoops are that height for a reason.

Chopping them is not the best idea.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Its a safety feature but as long as you don't roll it you will be fine 

Not alot of purple tts going around

Why don't you buy a standard one and get lm reps?


----------

